# Trinity Bowl



## Twig Man (Nov 6, 2012)

This is one I have been working on for quite sometime. It has three seperate bowls making up the one bowl thus the trinity bowl. It was some sort of root and to be honest Im not sure what wood it is. I found it at an old construction site just laying on the ground.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 6, 2012)

cool- looks like a big clamshell........


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Nov 7, 2012)

I like it! Anything that is one of a kind catches my interest. I've free handed a couple bowls too, wish I had a lathe but its still fun! What type of gear did you use on it?


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 7, 2012)

UpNorthWoods said:


> I like it! Anything that is one of a kind catches my interest. I've free handed a couple bowls too, wish I had a lathe but its still fun! What type of gear did you use on it?



I used a bowl adze and some old gouges. Thanks for the nice comment


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 7, 2012)

very sharp twig ill be gettin you those rounds sent this week duck


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 7, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> very sharp twig ill be gettin you those rounds sent this week duck



Thank you Sir


----------



## Brink (Nov 7, 2012)

Very sharp!


----------

